# Inflation



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I dunno....... prices just seem to go up & up.

Just had my insurance renewal for my 5.9 litre Classic Jeep and it's shot up a full €1 and odd to €39.46 for the YEAR!

Bwahahahahahahahaha!

Gotta love Portugal!


----------



## Diddion (Oct 17, 2017)

travelling-man said:


> I dunno....... prices just seem to go up & up.
> 
> Just had my insurance renewal for my 5.9 litre Classic Jeep and it's shot up a full €1 and odd to €39.46 for the YEAR!
> 
> ...


Well, I suppose that might offset your maintenance costs! Is it back on the road yet, by the way?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Diddion said:


> Well, I suppose that might offset your maintenance costs! Is it back on the road yet, by the way?


I think they're still waiting for the torque converter to come back from Spain.


----------

